# Constantly Blowing a fuse #4 in the Instrument Panel



## wazzap1101 (May 1, 2009)

Hey, I need some incite here. For some reason I keep blowing the 10A fuse #4 in the instrument panel. #4 controls my entire climactic control module, some airbag stuff, ESP light, etc etc. So basically all those things shut down. 

I haven't installed anything electrical lately, and the 10A fuse is blowing literally as fast as I can change them. As soon as the ignition turns on, its gone. This problem started Saturday, however yesterday I popped in a fuse, and it didn't blow immediately. All modules worked, but after I shut the car off, and started it back up later, the fuse blew again. There's probably a short somewhere, or somewhere a wire is touching ground? I suck at electrical. 

Any ideas would be greatly appreciated, thanks!


----------



## wazzap1101 (May 1, 2009)

Bump


----------



## MadJerry (Sep 25, 2008)

I don't know how familiar you are with electronics but remember that it is blowing them because something is drawing way more juice than it needs to. Based on that I can't think of anything off hand except that you have a serious short in that circuit. Are MkV prone to fraying wires in odd, hard to reach places? I would start with a wiring diagram to see everything connected to that fuse then take a look at everything to see if there is anything obvious.

Hope that helps, I am not that familiar with the FSI setup. I still drive a MkIII.


----------



## thndr8 (May 9, 2005)

You're just going to have to isolate it. Start the car with everything turned off, then one by one turn on the accessories. Turn one on and drive around, then do another, etc. These cars have also had problems with the ignition switches. Mine was changed at 42K. If you don't see anything obvious and you're not mechanically inclined, let a pro take a look. You could make it worse.


----------



## IMAN973 (Jun 1, 2006)

Bump
I have a friend with the same issue. Cluster is dead, ecu dead and keeps blowing #4 as soon as ignition is on. I've spent quite a few hrs diagnosing it and still nothing.


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

IMAN973 said:


> Bump
> I have a friend with the same issue. Cluster is dead, ecu dead and keeps blowing #4 as soon as ignition is on. I've spent quite a few hrs diagnosing it and still nothing.


Owning Vw's since I've been driving and changed many of them on most every model I've owned ( not on my MKV YET LOL. ) . ,espec with what' you posted not working I'm gonna guess the ign switch is bad. Good luck. Bob G


----------



## IMAN973 (Jun 1, 2006)

rracerguy717 said:


> Owning Vw's since I've been driving and changed many of them on most every model I've owned ( not on my MKV YET LOL. ) . ,espec with what' you posted not working I'm gonna guess the ign switch is bad. Good luck. Bob G


The motor cranks though


----------



## thndr8 (May 9, 2005)

IMAN973 said:


> The motor cranks though


It will still crank. I went through an ign switch in both my MK4 and MK5. It'll run but most power is routed through the switch. I would get a bunch of faults and things would stop working. Lights, wipers, turn signals, horn, A/C, etc but I could drive the car. When I disassembled the steering column to get to the switch, lots of burned wires and the switch fried.


----------



## JaxACR (Dec 6, 2007)

Shot in the dark, but try running with the AC off. You say Climatronic is on this fuse, correct? It could be one of the flap motors is stuck, and it's sucking amperage trying to force it to move. All of the flaps in the AC system are run directly off the Climatronic.


----------



## moevtec (Apr 22, 2008)

Was this ever resolved? I'm having the same issue. Fuse #4 blows but its a 5A fuse not a 10A fuse. Fuse blows when ignition is switched to on position before actually turning on the car. I get an Airbag fault message on the MFD, my esp button doesn't function and the AC doesn't function. It started right after I changed my spark plugs and all 4 ignition coils if this helps.


----------



## sethroid (Apr 19, 2012)

Could also be short to ground.


----------



## Jayj (Jul 1, 2011)

Between mk4 and mk5's the ignition switch ckts are very different. Mk5 switches only send ground signals and carry no voltage. I doubt that is where our problem is. I'd identify everything on that fuse and unplug what you can. Plug things back in and see what pops the fuse.


----------



## moevtec (Apr 22, 2008)

So today i placed a 5A fuse just to see what happens and it didnt blow right away. It blew after a while of driving. So it seems to be random.


----------



## AudiTeK22030 (Sep 6, 2007)

*Fuse #4 blowing*

did you ever figure out what the problem was? I am messing with a GTI right now doing the exact same thing. if you get this message please let me know
shoot me a text 8175281296
thanks
steve


----------



## kirkbar (Jun 5, 2000)

Resurrecting this thread for any new insights. I have been living with this for a year. I can go weeks without it happening and then it blows. Seems to happen when starting the car - never while turning on and off accessories.


----------



## arismkv (Jun 17, 2008)

kirkbar said:


> Resurrecting this thread for any new insights. I have been living with this for a year. I can go weeks without it happening and then it blows. Seems to happen when starting the car - never while turning on and off accessories.


Hey bud, 
I don't know why the hell mine would do this but here is my story. 

My Fahrenheit has a rabbit front bumper. So I had to remove the Gti fog lights and taped the connectors up. I went into vag com and turned off the fog light option. 

After a few months, I messed around with that option and put it back on. So now, the car sees I have fog light option, but no fogs installed. 

I started blowing a 5amp. This fuse would shut off my ac from blowing cold, not let me control esc, and would not let me turn on the heated seats. Those were the three issues that I noticed this fuse to attack. 

After going through 5 fuses in 2 months and dealing with no heated seats throughout he winter, I placed a new fuse, went back to vag com to check for any codes, and took off the fog light feature. Never another issue since.


----------



## solidsteel (Aug 27, 2012)

*# 4 fuse keeps blowing mk5 2.0L*

The#4 fuse keeps blowing when the ignition sw is turned to the "on" position and my radiator fans come on instantly as a failsafe mode because my a/c doesn't work on that fuse. Also i found out my heated driver's seat doesn't work either so please let me know if you had a situation like this because it seems strange that the heated seats would be on the 5a #4 fuse also that the ac is wired to,


----------



## GTI's (Nov 27, 2011)

solidsteel said:


> The#4 fuse keeps blowing when the ignition sw is turned to the "on" position and my radiator fans come on instantly as a failsafe mode because my a/c doesn't work on that fuse. Also i found out my heated driver's seat doesn't work either so please let me know if you had a situation like this because it seems strange that the heated seats would be on the 5a #4 fuse also that the ac is wired to,


Check the wires by the passenger-side hood hinge for broken wires to the windshield wiper heaters. They are on the same fuse as HVAC module and heated seat control. It is a known issue.


----------



## solidsteel (Aug 27, 2012)

*As your pic indicated,that was the problem... now #4 fuse no longer blowing*

Thanks for the circuit wiring information. I just discovered yesterday before reading your post today that all 4 wires on the hood hinge passenger were cut underneath the black cloth tape;after shrink tubing/routing the wires ,it no longer shorts out fuse 4. Thank you, this should help a lot of folks! Also, at what temperature do the windshield wiper heaters warm the wiper fluid,and, where are the heaters located?


----------



## GTI's (Nov 27, 2011)

solidsteel said:


> Thanks for the circuit wiring information. I just discovered yesterday before reading your post today that all 4 wires on the hood hinge passenger were cut underneath the black cloth tape;after shrink tubing/routing the wires ,it no longer shorts out fuse 4. Thank you, this should help a lot of folks! Also, at what temperature do the windshield wiper heaters warm the wiper fluid,and, where are the heaters located?


Each front wiper nozzle has its own heater if equipped with them. Based on wiring diagrams they just use ground and switched 12v+, so basically they are always on when the car is started/running.


----------



## drval85 (Jan 23, 2015)

Just wanted to bump this to add photos. I also had fuse #4 blowing and disabling the heated seats and air bags, along with some HVAC fault code. Wiring is located right near the hinge on the passenger side, easily accessible. 




















3 of my wires were totally cut, and the 4th was frayed almost all the way through.


----------



## MKV2006GTI (12 mo ago)

drval85 said:


> Just wanted to bump this to add photos. I also had fuse #4 blowing and disabling the heated seats and air bags, along with some HVAC fault code. Wiring is located right near the hinge on the passenger side, easily accessible.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How did you fixed it? mine were not nearly as bad, I added some new wire and tape but the fuse #4 keeps blowing, I already replaced the G65 sensor which is what the Vag com is reading and nothing. it is very random, sometime it take 10 minutes sometimes and hour.


----------



## MKV2006GTI (12 mo ago)

kirkbar said:


> Resurrecting this thread for any new insights. I have been living with this for a year. I can go weeks without it happening and then it blows. Seems to happen when starting the car - never while turning on and off accessories.


did you ever figured it out?


----------



## drval85 (Jan 23, 2015)

I soldered in a section of wire so it would have more slack. No issues since then.


----------



## MKV2006GTI (12 mo ago)

drval85 said:


> I soldered in a section of wire so it would have more slack. No issues since then.


You solder the wires under the hood hinge? the ones for the heated nozzles right? I tried and tape them together but it didn't make a difference, mine were not nearly as bad, so I am guessing that might not be my issue. I unplugged the heated nozzles but still its blowing the fuse, randomly, it could last 5 min or 1 hour, i can go fast or slow using AC/heating or not. Please help I already spent like $700 on stupid diagnostics and they all tell me to replace the G65 sensor which I already did.
Is there a way to unplugged the heated nozzles from the source?


----------



## GTI's (Nov 27, 2011)

Will if it is not the wiring by the hood hinge which is usually the case then pull the wiring diagrams for the car and try and find what fuse SC4 feeds. Did they ever tell you if you were getting a code for this issue?


----------



## drval85 (Jan 23, 2015)

Mine would blow whenever I would open/close the hood. Yeah, I soldered in a section of wire by the wood hinge into each section that had broken. Have you gotten a VCDS scan?


----------



## drval85 (Jan 23, 2015)

Are you getting an airbag light?


----------



## GTI's (Nov 27, 2011)

MKV2006GTI said:


> Is there a way to unplugged the heated nozzles from the source?


Unplug the nozzles from the wiring harness at the hood only. They get power directly from SC4 through the wires and a few welded wire points.


----------



## MKV2006GTI (12 mo ago)

GTI's said:


> Will if it is not the wiring by the hood hinge which is usually the case then pull the wiring diagrams for the car and try and find what fuse SC4 feeds. Did they ever tell you if you were getting a code for this issue?


yes, the vag com is reading 00819-High pressure sensor G65 009-open or short to ground.
With my little understanding of cars that fuse feeds the reverse lights, the high pressure sensor, the heated nozzles, the blower fan and some part of the climate controls, I can still like move the temperature from low to high, but there is a little light that comes off.


----------



## MKV2006GTI (12 mo ago)

GTI's said:


> Unplug the nozzles from the wiring harness at the hood only. They get power directly from SC4 through the wires and a few welded wire points.


They are unplugged at the moment, but not from the source but at the connection for the accessories directly. So if there is a short in here electricity might be still running (again i have no knowledge of car electric), thats why I want to kill that accessories but can't find where is the power source.


----------



## MKV2006GTI (12 mo ago)

drval85 said:


> Mine would blow whenever I would open/close the hood. Yeah, I soldered in a section of wire by the wood hinge into each section that had broken. Have you gotten a VCDS scan?


Before I patched those wires (crappy DIY job) i tried to move them around and the fuse wasn't blowing.
The scan gave the code for high pressure sensor G65 short open to ground, but already replaced and nothing.


----------



## MKV2006GTI (12 mo ago)

drval85 said:


> Are you getting an airbag light?


No airbag lights or other malfunctions.


----------



## GTI's (Nov 27, 2011)

MKV2006GTI said:


> yes, the vag com is reading 00819-High pressure sensor G65 009-open or short to ground.
> With my little understanding of cars that fuse feeds the reverse lights, the high pressure sensor, the heated nozzles, the blower fan and some part of the climate controls, I can still like move the temperature from low to high, but there is a little light that comes off.


You replaced the G65 but did you check the wiring for issues?


----------



## GTI's (Nov 27, 2011)

MKV2006GTI said:


> They are unplugged at the moment, but not from the source but at the connection for the accessories directly. So if there is a short in here electricity might be still running (again i have no knowledge of car electric), thats why I want to kill that accessories but can't find where is the power source.












208 & 210 are 12v+ to the nozzle connector power side they are welded(VW term) to other wires at A217 Plus Connection 8 (15a) (in instrument panel wiring harness)


----------



## MKV2006GTI (12 mo ago)

GTI's said:


> You replaced the G65 but did you check the wiring for issues?


I haven't checked the wires or the connector for the high pressure sensor, i'll need to lift the car. But with the car running i wiggle every wire i could access to (heated nozzles and high pressure sensor and the fuse was not blowing)
I picked it up from the shop yesterday for the third time with the same diagnostic i walked in and I drove more than an hour around town and it did not blow. It's the most it has lasted since it started doing it. It's very random. I don't want to get my hopes up.


----------



## MKV2006GTI (12 mo ago)

GTI's said:


> View attachment 150397
> 
> 
> 208 & 210 are 12v+ to the nozzle connector power side they are welded(VW term) to other wires at A217 Plus Connection 8 (15a) (in instrument panel wiring harness)


Oh man this is like reading japanese to me. Do you know if there is a relay that might be acting up? I know for sure i have an issue with the horn relay since i got the car, just have been lazy to dig in to it as this relays are deep under the dashboard and haven't found a good map to point which one is which.


----------



## MKV2006GTI (12 mo ago)

GTI's said:


> View attachment 150397
> 
> 
> 208 & 210 are 12v+ to the nozzle connector power side they are welded(VW term) to other wires at A217 Plus Connection 8 (15a) (in instrument panel wiring harness)


Do you know if there is a relay that might be causing the fuse to blow?


----------



## GTI's (Nov 27, 2011)

MKV2006GTI said:


> Do you know if there is a relay that might be causing the fuse to blow?


I do not believe so but one would need to look through the complete wiring diagrams and see what is every thing that might be connected to that fuse. You can see here the things that might be protected by that fuse here if your car has them installed.






Fuse Box Diagram Volkswagen Golf V (mk5; 2004-2009)


Fuse box diagram (location and assignment of electrical fuses and relays) for Volkswagen (VW) Golf V (mk5; 2004, 2005, 2006, 2007, 2008, 2009).




fuse-box.info


----------



## MKV2006GTI (12 mo ago)

GTI's said:


> I do not believe so but one would need to look through the complete wiring diagrams and see what is every thing that might be connected to that fuse. You can see here the things that might be protected by that fuse here if your car has them installed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its very random, I wonder if it could be the AC controllers on the dash that might be causing it.


----------



## GTI's (Nov 27, 2011)

Yes it might be that part.


----------



## ChutneyTings (Sep 21, 2021)

Bump tf outta this post, saved me loads of trouble. 3/4 wires disconnected for me after blower motor/passenger airbag sensor went


----------



## GTI's (Nov 27, 2011)

MKV2006GTI said:


> Its very random, I wonder if it could be the AC controllers on the dash that might be causing it.


Did you ever find your issue?


----------



## Orchid70 (Dec 25, 2015)

I have the same issue.
Customer car, spent over 600 dollars at VAG, for no evel, they had changed the fan motor...
I found the broken wires at hood hinge - where two of them had melted together. Pics here: https://forums.ross-tech.com/index.php?threads/35030/
Because of ths melted wires I asked if owner had tested bigger fuse than 5A -> a mechanic had done so the first thing of trying to "fix or diagnose" this =( =( 
After repairing the wires, I have blowing fuse, still.
The resistance to minus is the same on both plus and earth wire! Opening doors affect the resistance!!!! I tested at the nozzles
I have pulled out all connectors to seats, Climatronic panel and nozzles with no change. The AC high pressure switch has been changed before this happened. Its very hard to get to, so havent tested pulling it yet, but will do. As well the reverse light connector - how ever, the short is so major, it cannot be in those places. 
I have tried to follow the bottom wire from fuse with a tone generator.... it cannot even pick up a tone, what means that the short is too large to ground =(
So, I wonder if TS have tried wrong size of a fuse??


----------



## Orchid70 (Dec 25, 2015)

I have also pulled the 6 min connector behind the left side headlight - where the oil temp/level sensor is connected. The back up light is not connected to a switch on this car, its a DSG.
I also disconnected AC pressure sensor.
Same same.
I have tested to lit a test light at the fuse conector. The top one is incoming 12V and the bottom has now ground.
I have told the owners to contact the idiot who put the bigger fuse in. Well se what they want to do if that moron wont admit his misstake. And if I never will find out what had happened - I will let your guys know.
If any of you have any bright ideas - please let me know =)
Someone asked if TS had SRS light on - this car has yellow light on and the passanger SRS turn off switch has fault code for open or short.
01578 - Airbag Deactivation Warning Lamp; Passenger Side (K145) 
009 - Open or Short to Ground - MIL ON


----------

